# No manual lock, auto brake doesn't work, frustrating to use



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I never liked a strap on a tape measure. Never felt the need to tether it to myself, and since I wont be going into outer space any time soon ….


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I have no problem with the one I received from Woodcraft over a year ago and use it around the house quite a bit. I don't use it for building anything but like its size for carrying around. Shame to here yours is not up to par but as the saying goes if it's free, beware.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

It was a freebee, use it or pitch it.


----------



## bones (Jun 2, 2009)

You get what you pay for and free doesn't buy much.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Don't like it? Don't read it. I believe the review was very fair.


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yea thx Woodcraft for donating a crappy item-donate something decent.Good review Rick.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

I run a large shop, with many coming and going through it that often bring their own measures.
To this day I will only buy two tape measures.

The "classic" Stanley Powerlock remains my #1 pick from a cost useability standpoint. It's the one I've been reading since the 1970s so it's familiar. (even though it is now plastic shell, I'll still allow the "classic" title.)

The alternatives that are acceptable:

USED to be Lufikin (hard to find these days)

Now the new wide body DeWalts seem good.

Any others I have trouble reading or just feel are crap, or too pricey.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

My go-to tapes are a 16' Stanley Powerlock in metric/imperial, and 10' Stanley. I also have a Lufkin which I use rarely because it's very heavy. Almost bought one of the Dewalt tapes but they wanted $25 for it, ridiculous.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

"Lufkin" tape measures are available at ACE hardware and online at Amazon for much less than DeWalt equivilant, $9.97 and no shipping with Amazon Prime!


----------

